# Conector para LCD 16x2



## loren (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola, me gustaría saber cuáles son los conectores que utilizáis en Ares para generar las placas para poder conectar los lcd de 16x2 de 16 pines. El lcd que tengo le han soldado dos tiras de pines en paralelo, en el cual puedo conectar un conector de cable Idc de cable paralelo, pero no sé cuál poner en la placa, no sé si hacerlo con tiras de pines o con conector Idc. Me gustaría saber cuáles son los encapsulados en el Isis y pasarlo al Ares.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## alexus (Abr 11, 2010)

algun pin simple, o pad simple. debes poner la cantidad que necesites.


----------



## loren (Abr 12, 2010)

Hola, lo de hacer el conector sé como hacerlo, lo que pasa es que me gustaría hacerlo con los encapsulados que existen en el proteus. Tengo alguno localizado en el proteus y creo que serán esos, mi duda es porque no lo puedo ver como son realmente. De todos modos, intentaré conseguir alguno y medirlos y ver si corresponde con dichos encapsulados. De todos modos, gracias por tu respuesta.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## alexus (Abr 12, 2010)

que yo sepa, no son fisicos, sin simples pad´s alineados.


----------

